# 2007 Suburban Weight Ratings - Input Requested



## OPKSclan (Jun 22, 2004)

Would anyone review and respond with their comments concerning weight ratings for my setup? I have a 2007 Chevrolet Suburban LT 4X4 w/ 5.3L V8 4 spd auto and a 2004 Keystone Outback 28BHS travel trailer.

I took my trailer to a nearby highway weigh station and weighed each axle, front, rear and trailer. I had the weight distribution hitch connected and functioning.

Here are the maximum ratings for my 2007 Suburban tow vehicle:
GCWR: 13,000#
GVWR: 7,200#
Front GAWR: 3,600#
Rear GAWR: 4,000#
Towing Weight: 7,000#

Keystone Outback:
Dry weight including all built in options: 5,240
GVWR: 7,000#

Weigh Station Results:
vehicles included a full tank of gas, me (220#)and about 200# of cargo/water/waste in the trailer.
Front Axle: 3,240
Rear Axle: 3,320
Trailer Axles: 5,480
Gross Weight: 12,040

Here are my conclusions:
My travel vehicle weighed a total of 6,560. I figure another 500# in passengers and a TV. All of the other cargo will go in the trailer. That leaves me at 7,060 GVW (140# less than max). The trailer had everything in it except food and clothing, which I would figure another 300#, that will leave me at 12,840 GCW or 160# shy of the maximum 13,000 GCWR for my Suburban. I don't know what my trailer weighed by itself, but I know I am not over my 7,000 GVWR for it. I barely have anything in it other than bedding, toiletries and kitchen items and then include the 300# for food and clothing.

I know it is not ideal to be at the maximum of the tow vehicle's rating, but that's what the setup is. Please crunch the numbers to see if I am correct in my conclusions. If I am not, please let me know where I am wrong. Also, if you have any suggestions, such as loading methods, etc.

Thanks in advance. Off to Disneyworld on Friday, traveling from Kansas City.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Have you tried the tow calculator pinned to the home page? I think you have all the numbers needed to test your set up.

Have fun in Disney.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

OPKSclan,

Do you know what ratio rear end the 'Burb has in it? That is the one key piece of information I am not seeing.









Aside from that, it looks like you are within your limits, although - as you noted - barely. If you are towing mostly on flat lands and taking it easy, you probably will do OK. I don't think I would want to head into the mountains though.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

With a GCWR: of 13,000 I'd say he has the 3:73.

That's what I have (the 3:73) and my GCWR: is 13,000


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I'm now on my 3rd season of towing a 28BHS with a 1/2 ton Burb. To be brief, yes, you'll be OK in general with a good WD system that is set-up correctly. You will also always be wanting more power when climbing. Top notch maintainence is crucial, along with synthetic fluids in the differential and tranny to help control heat.

Although I'm still getting-by towing in the very mountainous west, I fully expect to need a tranny rebuild sometime in the near future unless I get a 3/4 ton before it finally dies.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You'll be just fine in Kansas with that setup. If you do some long hauls which include mountain passes, you might want to add a tranny cooler and remember you're not in a race.


----------



## OPKSclan (Jun 22, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> You'll be just fine in Kansas with that setup. If you do some long hauls which include mountain passes, you might want to add a tranny cooler and remember you're not in a race.


Thanks everyone for your replies. I thought I was in the ballpark. I traded a 2002 Suburban for the '07. Funny enough, the new Suburban has less towing capacity than the '02 with the same 5.3L and 3.73 gear. I don't know why. I towed my 28BHS for two years with the '02 and it could have used a few more pony's and torque, but it worked fine. I am certain the '07 will handle the same.

I will take your advice and use synthetic fluids and be sure to increase my service intervals.

As far as remembering "it isn't a race". That has always been difficult for me. I travel a lot by car in my business and I always seem to be rushing between appointments. Driving 9 MPH over the posted speed limit has become a habit even when I am not in a hurry and traveling with the family. I have been trying to catch myself doing it and dial it back. I especially have to do that with the camper attached. I have been telling myself the past few days that I will take it easy this trip. I am actually looking forward to relaxing during the drive down, but not too much relaxing


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

OPKSclan said:


> You'll be just fine in Kansas with that setup. If you do some long hauls which include mountain passes, you might want to add a tranny cooler and remember you're not in a race.


Thanks everyone for your replies. I thought I was in the ballpark. I traded a 2002 Suburban for the '07. Funny enough, the new Suburban has less towing capacity than the '02 with the same 5.3L and 3.73 gear. I don't know why. I towed my 28BHS for two years with the '02 and it could have used a few more pony's and torque, but it worked fine. I am certain the '07 will handle the same.

I will take your advice and use synthetic fluids and be sure to increase my service intervals.

As far as remembering "it isn't a race". That has always been difficult for me. I travel a lot by car in my business and I always seem to be rushing between appointments. Driving 9 MPH over the posted speed limit has become a habit even when I am not in a hurry and traveling with the family. I have been trying to catch myself doing it and dial it back. I especially have to do that with the camper attached. I have been telling myself the past few days that I will take it easy this trip. I am actually looking forward to relaxing during the drive down, but not too much relaxing








[/quote]

This is the one, and I repeat ONE and only time you can give your DW the OK to remind you to slow down while towing...


----------

